# 2013 TT RS below MSRP?



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

Guys, 
I know this is a silly question.... 

I am a late comer to the party. I've been so inspired by you guys I went to the dealer and plopped down a 'deposit' on what seemed to be one of the last few TT RS to be delivered in the NY/NJ/PA/CT area (eyeballing his screen, there was only like 36 between these 4 states, Id say 30 of them were sold already). 

First off, I am trying to get an exclusive color. Timing is bad so Im not holding my breath, will probably end up with Panther Black as two dealers in my area are expecting delivers of that color. 


My question: 

Has ANYONE been able to negotiate to get the car below sticker? I mean I know they dont make that much profit but hey, 3-5k is still 3-5k... 

Would love feedback


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

A couple of us have been able to get below MSRP even with Audi Exclusive color options. You really have to shop around. 

This thread has more details.


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Lynx, 

I wondered because it seems like inventory is so tight, and dealers are clueless about colors. 
Ill keep checking and keep my fingers crossed. 


BTW, hows the progress on your Orange TT RS? What did they charge for the exclusive?


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

No problem. Gateway1 and a couple other members have provided a ton of information no the custom ordering process and helped me immensely in getting what I wanted. 

Pricing is: 
$2500 for Audi Exclusive colors (View any European Audi site to see all the colors in the configurator) 
$4500 for a few specific colors still under the VW umbrella 
$6000 for any color code. 

For the colors, it seems to be best to find the color code yourself and bring that to the dealer. 

As for time, from what redz9269 said in getting her Volcano Red last year, it took about 6 months. I have no update on mine other than a commission number. For custom colors it seems like they put us at the back of the list and then do them all at once. 

Inventory is tight but that is because Audi is slow to release allocations to dealers.


----------



## ThatVdub (May 28, 2010)

I would love to get the TTRS, even as an Audi employee, they wont budge off MSRP. 

Would love to find someone who has a new 2013 TTRS on their lot (under 30 miles on the clock), and willing to let it go for invoice. Possible? 

Not nocking the car, but is it me or is $66k MSRP a but high for a car using a cheap Golf/Jetta 
motor, but slapped with a turbo. Yes I know the 2.5L was Audi's motor first, but it's currently 
on every other lower end MK5/6 Golf and Jetta. 

Wish the employee discount applied to this car, then I would have owned it by now.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

ThatVdub said:


> I would love to get the TTRS, even as an Audi employee, they wont budge off MSRP.
> 
> Would love to find someone who has a new 2013 TTRS on their lot (under 30 miles on the clock), and willing to let it go for invoice. Possible?
> 
> ...


 The engines are similar, but they're not the same. Search for the Audi Self Study Guide 990713 or search Google for "TT RS w 2500cc 5 cylinder TFSI" for the PDF. Also search Google for I5ttrs.pdf for a good article on the two engines. 

You can either think of it as a Golf/Jetta motor or 1/2 a Lambo motor with a turbo slapped on it  

Either way, the performance and durability of the engine are no joke. It moves quick and takes a beating. I think it's worth the price. It performs as well as cars costing twice as much. And looks better, in some cases. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

I ordered mine with a standard color but I got my 2013 for a few $k less than MSRP. Just picked it up a week ago so pardon me while I go out and drive...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I ordered My 2012 last year from my local dealer. They gave me 3% off sticker. Try them.


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for everyones feedback. I was probably most inspired by redz9269's volcano red. Interesting it took 6 mos for a standard TT color.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

tierwun said:


> Thanks for everyones feedback. I was probably most inspired by redz9269's volcano red. Interesting it took 6 mos for a standard TT color.


 Apparently it was because it was one of the first requests for a custom color on a MY12 RS. I agree that it's odd it took so much longer to produce a car that was a current TT color but definitely their way of trying to get out of doing it. BTW- It wasn't only my RS that kept getting bumped- Audi issued a memo to dealers in late August'11 that custom colors were being suspended due to increased production demands across all model lines. Sales manager forwarded it to me and a fight ensued because they had already accepted my order.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

ThatVdub said:


> Not nocking the car, but is it me or is $66k MSRP a but high for a car using a cheap Golf/Jetta
> motor, but slapped with a turbo. Yes I know the 2.5L was Audi's motor first, but it's currently
> on every other lower end MK5/6 Golf and Jetta.


 Based on that clueless comment I'm guessing you're the furthest thing from being an employee of Audi, other than perhaps sweeping the floor at the local dealer. 

The engines are the same in displacement only.. outside that they are completely different.


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Redz thanks for chiming in. 

Honestly Im struggling with ordering an awesome color / waiting 
OR getting a color thats more suitable for being a daily driver.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

tierwun said:


> Hi Redz thanks for chiming in.
> 
> Honestly Im struggling with ordering an awesome color / waiting
> OR getting a color thats more suitable for being a daily driver.


 My thoughts for you- wait, go with what you want.... awesome color AND awesome "suitable" daily driver, just wait a few wks. Waiting is gonna kill you anyway-you"ll hardly notice Car totally worth it, plus RS production of 1 out of a 1000 in a 2yr prod.....seriously settle for a car like this? Nah!


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

- Jeremy - said:


> The engines are similar, but they're not the same. Search for the Audi Self Study Guide 990713 or search Google for "TT RS w 2500cc 5 cylinder TFSI" for the PDF. Also search Google for I5ttrs.pdf for a good article on the two engines.
> 
> You can either think of it as a Golf/Jetta motor or 1/2 a Lambo motor with a turbo slapped on it
> 
> ...


 Thanks Jeremy for directing me to those articles! Yes these are two different engines for sure... But at the same time it's great to learn more about the engine that is in this beast of a TTRS!! Awesome reference, thanks again!! Anymore good articles that you are aware of??


----------



## S4Pazz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Yes....shouldnt be a problem...got mine for 2500 below msrp..ask for them to...*

honor costco pricing guidelines. If they want your business they will. There are many preowned on the market for a car that's only in "limited supply" and that has been around for only a year in the US.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

ThatVdub said:


> Not knocking the car, but is it me or is $66k MSRP a but high for a car using a cheap Golf/Jetta motor, but slapped with a turbo. Yes I know the 2.5L was Audi's motor first, but it's currently on every other lower end MK5/6 Golf and Jetta.
> 
> Wish the employee discount applied to this car, then I would have owned it by now.


 Are you sure you know anything about the I5 engine? By your logic the new RS6 is a couple of cheap 5 cylinder engines with turbos slapped on. :screwy: 

Hans calls the Turbo I5 engine a jewel, and you can't argue with this legend of motorsport racing


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

ThatVdub said:


> I would love to get the TTRS, even as an Audi employee, they wont budge off MSRP.
> 
> Would love to find someone who has a new 2013 TTRS on their lot (under 30 miles on the clock), and willing to let it go for invoice. Possible?


 In addition to your lack of knowledge about the engine..... 
You tell us in one sentence that "Audi" won't budge from MSRP for an employee, then proceed to wonder aloud if some dealer will sell you one at their cost? Why would they?


----------



## Finite (Jul 22, 2011)

Reading your posts makes my brain hurt. 

Getting back on topic. I was getting a quote from my sales guy(Calgary, Alberta), and the best they were able to do was to toss in Audi Care and that was it. Should I press for more? I asked for $3000 and Audi Care, but he mentioned the typical "Limited Run, special edition RS" stuff that I'm sure most of you guys heard when you bought this car.

Is there anything else I should try to get included?


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

ThatVdub said:


> I would love to get the TTRS, even as an Audi employee, they wont budge off MSRP.
> 
> Would love to find someone who has a new 2013 TTRS on their lot (under 30 miles on the clock), and willing to let it go for invoice. Possible?
> 
> ...


 It sounds like you are an Audi *dealer* employee and not an Audi employee. Big difference.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

4RingFanatic said:


> It sounds like you are an Audi *dealer* employee and not an Audi employee. Big difference.


Based on the disappearing act, more likely a troll looking to put down a car he will likely never be able to afford.


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input (except the 'Audi' employee who bashes his companies product unjustly).

Fingers crossed, I'm gonna move forward this week.


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

canuckttrs said:


> Are you sure you know anything about the I5 engine? By your logic the new RS6 is a couple of cheap 5 cylinder engines with turbos slapped on. :screwy:
> 
> Hans calls the Turbo I5 engine a jewel, and you can't argue with this legend of motorsport racing


i'm fully fascinated by this video:
"instantly.... PAF !!!"
wunderbar !!


----------



## agranger (May 22, 2002)

*5% off?*

Why not take European delivery and get 5% off of the MSRP? That's over $2500 off even if you just fly to Germany, take advantage of the free night hotel stay, drive the car for a quick spin on the Autobahn and then hand it back in the same day. Sure, you have to wait 8-10 weeks for delivery, but it's a nice chuck of change and, if you book carefully, a $600-900 plane ticket.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

agranger said:


> Why not take European delivery and get 5% off of the MSRP? That's over $2500 off even if you just fly to Germany, take advantage of the free night hotel stay, drive the car for a quick spin on the Autobahn and then hand it back in the same day. Sure, you have to wait 8-10 weeks for delivery, but it's a nice chuck of change and, if you book carefully, a $600-900 plane ticket.


This is somewhat difficult if you are trading a car in, as they typically have you pay up front before you go to pick it up and that means being without a car until the new one is delivered to the US. Perhaps that's changed now but that's the way BMW used to run it.


----------



## agranger (May 22, 2002)

NamJa said:


> This is somewhat difficult if you are trading a car in, as they typically have you pay up front before you go to pick it up and that means being without a car until the new one is delivered to the US. Perhaps that's changed now but that's the way BMW used to run it.


Yep. It is difficult. You have to close the deal about a month before pick-up and, if you are trading in, you will be out of a car for those 3-4 weeks + out of a car for the 8-10 weeks after drop off for return shipping. You also have to be able to write a HUGE check up front (15-16%, if I remember correctly) that will be refunded to you 30 days after you return the car in Europe. It's the VAT tax that you would owe if you don't return the car to Audi for export from the EU within 3 or 4 weeks. The full sum is returned to you, but some dealerships to actually cash the check and hold the $ in an account.

You do, though, get 5% off of MSRP and you get the opportunity to drive the car through the Alps, on the Autobahn and around the Nurburgring. Not to mention the food, beer and cultural experiences!


----------

